# MX5



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi I passed a Mazda garage and noticed a new blue MX5 in the window,I just had to go in and was really impressed I took it for a test drive and I have to say i really loved it,
I had a mark 2 previously and never once had a minutes trouble with unlike my current car which is an TTC 180 !!!!!!!!
I wonder what other peoples thoughts are on this or does anyone know someone who has one or have any thoughts on this the latest model of the MX5 ..................


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did you really like the very fake cheap plastic interior? It is so nasty...did you tap on it to hear the sound it makes?


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

i did yes but after having my TT for some time and expereincing a number of problems at least I know the Mazda will be trouble free which I have to say my TT certainly hasnt been.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ignore V - he knows everything about everything.


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

I really dont mean to cause any offence but for me ownership of a TT wasnt what i had hoped for,I do a lot of driving at odd hours and the one thing i need is obviously a nice car but more important for me is one that will be relaible and trouble free,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Dream said:


> I really dont mean to cause any offence but for me ownership of a TT wasnt what i had hoped for,I do a lot of driving at odd hours and the one thing i need is obviously a nice car but more important for me is one that will be relaible and trouble free,


Got to say that the TT is a great car and I cannot see me parting with mine for a long time but for reliability you cannot beat a Jap motor


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

TT Dream said:


> I really dont mean to cause any offence but for me ownership of a TT wasnt what i had hoped for,I do a lot of driving at odd hours and the one thing i need is obviously a nice car but more important for me is one that will be relaible and trouble free,


Don't apologise - this is the "Other Marques" section.


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

I know money isnt everything but it becomes an issue when you are talking about a car thats not much more than half the price of my current car !!!!!!!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

My Dad was living in Japan 10 years ago and bought a 5 year old Eunos (MX5) while he was there. He brought it back with him when he returned. It now has well over 100k (miles) on the clock, and apart from routine maintenance has never let him down. We were talking about it earlier today - it owes him absolutely nothing but will still sit happily at 80 mph on the motorway with no issues.

If you'd like another one, go for it. I'm sure you won't regret it.


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

Thank you so much for your help Brett I really do think I may go for it as over here in Ireland there are a lot of imported ones and I myself had one for a short time and it never gave a minutes trouble I then had a mk 2 and it was the same .There also very light on fuel and my mark 2 was a 1.8 and no matter how hard you drove the car the fuel economly was still brillant I do quite big mileage so thats an issue for me .......I know its odd but when i had my Red MX5 it really did get a hell of a lot more attention than my current TTC .........Again I really apprecaite your comments Brett


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

My parents drive a Toyota Celica GT which was bought new in 1992. It's got just over 100k miles on the clock and is still going strong. Apart from it's annual service at the Toyota dealer, it's required little in the way of repair work. Also, the service from the Toyota dealer is outstanding.

I have to say, my TT was, without doubt, the most unreliable car I've ever had the misfortune to own. The one and only Audi dealer in Glasgow were next to useless.

You get cars that have a 'quality feel' and then you get 'quality' cars. I'll let you guess which category the TT falls in. :wink:

From what I've read, the plastics used in the new MX5 are much improved from the previous model.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I have had a string of Audis, my wife has had a string of french and japanese cars. Neither have ever broken down and we havent had a single mechanical problem. Shes does less than 10k a year and I do 25000-30000.

My Dad has an 04 plate MX5 and he loves it, ive driven it and its very nice. Not the fastest car ever but nice handling, good fun factor and a great gearchange.

The new MX5 is a great car. I considered leasing one on low mileage as a third car just for the hell of it myself. For the money, I think its a bargain.


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Silver I was afraid of getting shot down in here with my comments but I really want a car thats nice to drive but is also reliable , another great thing is the 3 yr warranty , I have a freind who runs a large garage that deals in Audi Volkswagen Mercedes and Mazda he told me that the cars that give least problems in first few years and need the least number of parts durung warrranty period are Mazda,,,,,,,,and that from someone who deals with them every day..........


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Don't ignore the MR2 if you are after a fun car.....last few being sold now.


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

Terence looked at an MR2 before , liked car but found total lack of storage space a real pain at least with MX5 i can go away for weekend with wife and have enough room for all we need.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

They now do the MX5 with a folding hard top which has got to be good.


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

I would be very interested in the model with the hardtop for the added security .I wonder when it will be available and also would there be one on show at the Motor Show next week


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

> total lack of storage space a real pain at least with MX5 i can go away for weekend with wife


With the proper MR2 luggage and a bit of careful packing you would be amazed how much you can get in...a number of MR2's go down camping at Le Mans every year and the wife and I go away a lot. Personally I think the handling of the MR2 is better than the MX5 although I haven't driven the latest model to be fair. Whichever you choose...both will remind you of what a real 'sports' car is 8)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

TT Dream said:


> I would be very interested in the model with the hardtop for the added security .I wonder when it will be available and also would there be one on show at the Motor Show next week


From what I read yesterday, the hard top version should be at the Motor Show.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I had a Eunos import a few years back, and yes it was great and very reliable (having said that I had no major problems with my TTR, but maybe I was just lucky) I'd have an MX5 again, as I really like the new model (I was never keen on the Mk2) - the only thing I'd like is a bit more power, now if they supercharged or turboed one.... hmmmmm


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

My mate`s brother has just got a new 2.0 MX5, fantastic!

I wish I was early twenties again..........


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

> (I was never keen on the Mk2) - the only thing I'd like is a bit more power, now if they supercharged or turboed one.... hmmmmm


The MR2 Mk3 Turbo has a torque to weight ratio about the same as a Boxster S, 0-62 6.9 seconds, 143 mph top whack....plenty to play with.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Sorry - that should read 0-62 in 5.9 seconds....


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Isn't the folding hardtop version due for release end of this year/beginning of next ? I think that's what I read in Sun Motors the other week :?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Have a look here for more info on the folding roof version.

According to this article, the MX-5 CC will be at the motor show on the 18th of July, and should go on sale in October this year.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

JC on the new MX5; http://driving.timesonline.co.uk/articl ... 95,00.html

Not that his opinion should have any bearing on your choice of car.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

teucer2000 said:


> > (I was never keen on the Mk2) - the only thing I'd like is a bit more power, now if they supercharged or turboed one.... hmmmmm
> 
> 
> The MR2 Mk3 Turbo has a torque to weight ratio about the same as a Boxster S, 0-62 6.9 seconds, 143 mph top whack....plenty to play with.


cool, but I've never seen one for sale....... :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

By the way, despite my nice words, I still think it's a girl's car 

Only kidding really.


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks to all who contributed to my post on the new MX5.I am going to the Motor Show next week to have a look at the car also I would like to see the new 5 with the folding roof.Although I have to say I have a slightly different view of my TT after this weekend .I was driving in a rural part of the country and came around a bend and on to a straight at approx 80 MPH to find a cow standing in the middle of the road.
I stopped almsot instantly without any dramatics and was very thankful for the great brakes on the TT.
For me it was never really all down to how fast a car could go but how fast it could stop.
I had an Impreza WRX before loved the car but was never totally happy about its stopping power and changed it shortly after a very near miss with another car.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> By the way, despite my nice words, I still think it's a girl's car
> 
> Only kidding really.


Maybe Twiggy is a bird. :wink:

MX5s are great, Not driven the Mkii by the Mkis I have driven have all been great fun. Far more reliable than any Audi but not as good materials used for interior.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

TT Dream said:


> Thanks to all who contributed to my post on the new MX5.I am going to the Motor Show next week to have a look at the car also I would like to see the new 5 with the folding roof.Although I have to say I have a slightly different view of my TT after this weekend .I was driving in a rural part of the country and came around a bend and on to a straight at approx 80 MPH to find a cow standing in the middle of the road.
> I stopped almsot instantly without any dramatics and was very thankful for the great brakes on the TT.
> For me it was never really all down to how fast a car could go but how fast it could stop.
> I had an Impreza WRX before loved the car but was never totally happy about its stopping power and changed it shortly after a very near miss with another car.


That's interesting the guy here in work has an Sti Type UK and the brakes as standard on that are enormous and stop very well indeed - but he has changed the pads from standard. Apparently at a recent track day the cosworth boys wouldn't believe that his brakes were standard they were well impressed he was outbraking (braking later) most of the track day attendees.

Having never owned one I still think the MX-5 is a cool car.


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

Gary I agree with your thoughts , The MX5 is a lovely car to drive with truly wonderful handling.There also totally relaible and the full 3 year warranty is also a great bonus too.I will have a look at the full range at the Motor Show next weekend...........


----------



## TT Dream (Mar 27, 2006)

Just got back from the Show.Was most enjoyable but for me there were far too many big names missing.
I was fortunate to have an opportunity to drive in Zoom Zoom challenge that Mazda had there,
I must say I found the handling of the MX5 they had there really good and it is undoubtedly one fun car !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

